# My New Fish



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to Charles for selling me some of the most gorgeous Geophagus I've seen. Here they are! No color adjustments done. Just some minor sharpening and cropping

























And here is my new flagtail! Also from Charles!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pix!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you are having too much fun with post-editing


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> you are having too much fun with post-editing


LOL! I was gonna do them all but I got lazy


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Great pix!


Thanks . I just bought a new frontoza. Hopefully he'll color up nicely too.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That sorta looks like a yellow tail flagtail in that picture!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The geos are aweseome. And great shots too.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

They look great. Nice camera work


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> That sorta looks like a yellow tail flagtail in that picture!


I know eh? It's all because of my green bg.



2wheelsx2 said:


> The geos are aweseome. And great shots too.





target said:


> They look great. Nice camera work


Thanks fellas. Charles always brings in awesome stock!


----------

